# Shergar found????



## trakehnersrock! (27 September 2013)

http://waterfordwhispersnews.com/2013/09/26/stuffed-shergar-found-in-sitting-room-of-mcfeely-home/


----------



## Caledonia (27 September 2013)

Sick joke!


----------



## albeg (27 September 2013)

Waterford Whispers is a joke news website. The picture of the horse is definitely not Shergar.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (27 September 2013)

Doesn't look remotely like Shergar. 

Not funny.


----------



## trakehnersrock! (27 September 2013)

Oh I didn't realise it was a joke news website, sorry, didn't even know there was such a thing. Stranger things have happened though. I wonder if it will ever be known what happened to Shergar then?


----------



## abracadabra (27 September 2013)

They could have at least found one that looked a bit like Shergar. Thats Winchester.


----------



## trakehnersrock! (27 September 2013)

TBH I didn't even look that closely, stuffed animals give me the heebies!


----------



## Fools Motto (27 September 2013)

'Wearing full racing gear' - looks at model horse, ummm, no!!!

Sadly I don't think Shergar will ever be found. Those responsible will go to their grave with the secret firmly hidden. Lots of possibilities of what happened have been told, but who knows the real one? Poor horse, I just hope he didn't suffer for long.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (27 September 2013)

sick sick sick.


 poor horse.  I hate taxidermy of any kind.  This is creepy and horrid to look at.  Wish I had never opened it.


----------



## JillA (27 September 2013)

IF he was still alive he would be pretty old by now - he was born in 1978, which makes him 35!!! Possible but he wouldn't be recognisable, does anyone know any TBs who have made it to that sort of age after a flat racing career then a couple of years at stud?


----------



## abracadabra (27 September 2013)

Fools Motto said:



			'Wearing full racing gear' - looks at model horse, ummm, no!!!.
		
Click to expand...

He was real, it's not a model   The full racing gear thing is a big clue this is rubbish though isnt it, lol! I still think they could have chosen a pic 1. of a TB 2. the right colour, and 3. not a pic of another famous horse!


----------



## ester (28 September 2013)

whereas I thought they might just be using the pic for illustration purposes only ie this is what a stuffed horse looks like


----------



## char3479 (28 September 2013)

Don't read if you'd rather not hear this possible, gruesome ending.  I know it's the Mail, but I read a similar story in a broadsheet, so it is possibly how the poor creature died.  Utterly unforgivable, but as the article says, they murdered people, so what was a horse to them. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ra...earance-The-IRA-tell-use-did-super-horse.html


----------



## muff747 (28 September 2013)

If you look at the last sentence in the article, it gives the game away as well !!


----------



## abracadabra (28 September 2013)

As does the disclaimer, saying its a "fabricated satirical newspaper and comedy website", lol


----------



## Dreamer515 (30 September 2013)

poor boy, the story ive heard is that they think he was killed within 48hrs of being kidnapped because they where not able to handle a highly strung stallion and he had "flipped out" if this is the case then at least he didnt suffer long but such a sad way to end such a beautiful life. someone out there knows what happened to him but as it is i dont think we will ever find out the truth.


----------



## TrasaM (30 September 2013)

The story I heard was that he was sterile. He disappeared before his short comings came to light. Can't remember where I heard this though.  makes more sense than being kidnapped by the IRA.


----------



## Max123 (16 October 2013)

TrasaM said:



			The story I heard was that he was sterile. He disappeared before his short comings came to light. Can't remember where I heard this though.  makes more sense than being kidnapped by the IRA.
		
Click to expand...

There are a small number of Shergar offspring - he didn't get a chance to sire anymore


----------



## Capriole (16 October 2013)

he had 30-odd, from his only season at stud, so not sterile.


----------



## TrasaM (16 October 2013)

Capriole said:



			he had 30-odd, from his only season at stud, so not sterile.
		
Click to expand...

So much for rumours then


----------



## Capriole (16 October 2013)

I know right, rumours are usually so reliable  :biggrin3:


----------



## TrasaM (17 October 2013)

Capriole said:



			I know right, rumours are usually so reliable  :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

Lol. It was a good story though.


----------



## LoganBerry092 (18 October 2013)

Nonsense - Lord Lucan is probably riding him across the torched plains of Africa as we speak...


----------



## CrazyCobLady (23 October 2013)

Disgusting.


----------

